# Hurricane Irma



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Here is an article from the AKC

PET FRIENDLY SHELTERS - take action early if you are in the path.

Hurricane Irma Pet-Friendly Shelters - American Kennel Club


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I hope everyone in South Florida stays safe. My friends in the Keys evacuated, though friends in Fort Lauderdale chose to stay.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Everyone stay safe! I am watching FL Gov. Rick Scott on the TV right now. This storm is going to be at least as bad as Harvey.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I hope everyone remains safe too. I'm in shock over all the devastation between Harvey and now Irma. And it's so sad for those directly affected.

I am glad that they are making a point that there are pet friendly shelters.


----------



## Entellechy (Jun 10, 2017)

My prayers are with everyone who are affected.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

My friends in Fort Lauderdale left today. I'm breathing a sigh of relief.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I would leave if I was in Ft. Lauderdale because they are going to get hit with cat 4. By the time it hits Orlando, it should be cat 2 according to the latest reports. Catherine, your bf's daughter should be fine in Kissimmee area if she is in a well-built building on the first floor. The wind gust will still be pretty high. I have such good dog trainers. Both of them called to check up on us. Both of them live in coastal cities in central florida and looks like they are evacuating. What is interesting is all my friends have turned on the television to watch the news but I've gotten all my news online in article form so it is a bit less intimidating.


----------



## Beautiful Blue (Apr 24, 2017)

Other animals? or Hurricane Irma...

Thought I'd share this with you from twitter.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I pay for all those people and for the animals who cannot protect themselves. This is just awful, please be safe and do not take chances. God Bless


----------

